# Who Else Loves Grooming?



## EmilyLovesHorses (Feb 2, 2012)

I do! 
I love currycombing Eli because he always makes funny faces.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I do as well. I think Sour actually likes grooming sessions less than I do XD but with all of that gorgeous shoulder length mane and floor length tail, its a good thing I enjoy it!  theres always plenty of knots to untangle and burrs to pull out. haha


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's one of my favorite things about owning a horse (I used to wish I could spend a lot of time grooming in lessons but I also really wanted to ride so intensively grooming lost out to riding).

I'll often just go up to see Lacey and spend 45 minutes grooming her. She, of course, hates it (she's basically the kind of horse you can see screeching "Mommmmm! She's TOUCHING me again!!") but it's good for her to be patient and she's coming around, I think.

I make all my lesson kids groom before they ride, I think it's an important part of gaining "feel" for the horse they're working with.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ ahahaha, thats exactly how Sour is. She'sgenerally a very well mannered little gal (I force her to be. The whole man eating thing was really doing bad things for her reputation) but if I do more than a quick brush down she starts giving me some nasty faces xD she's just not a touchy feely kind of horse. She wants to be going somewhere doing something all.the.time. And if she's not, then in her mind, she should be eating. And she can't exactly be eating when I'm trying to do a complicated five-strand braid on her forelock, now can she?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thelma demands no less than 20 minutes of brushing even if we don't go riding. I find it soothing and I like to take the time to look her over thoroughly. I have found a ton of old and deep scars all over her back legs. I am certain those have something to do with why she is so bad about ropes on her legs. 

She doesn't even need to be tied. She just stands in the aisle, doors wide open, not even a halter on. She's a good girl. But, Oh man! If I miss one day of brushing her, woo!! Do I get the stink eye. lol. I enjoy it very much when it is Thelma. Mana is not so patient and makes the whole thing kind of miserable if it takes too long.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think it would be painful to have a person on you (and saddles do shift no matter how tight the girth) and dirt rubbing where there is pressure. I get annoyed when sand rubs my foot in a sandal, imagine having 59lbs sitting ontop of that! I also show so when you groom well, frequently than you are getting their coat pretty.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I love grooming my horse! My mom loves brushing him too. One day she was saying she wished she could get a job grooming horses all day. 

I feel like grooming is therapeutic/relaxing so when my grandma died a few weeks ago I had my grandpa brush Lookit.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I absolutely love grooming my horse, but my arm gets so tired (he's a big boy lol!) by the time I'm done. It's a workout in of itself!

But it's definitely a great way to bond


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Love, love the grooming part. My horses will stand forever to be groomed, they like for me to get all the itchy spots. I like to give baths and clip them too!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I spend so much time grooming. Xai really loves when I give him a full body grooming. He will stand still for as long as I play with and braid his pretty mane and tail. He's a diva, he's always clean and always prances around after I groom him, like he knows he's lookin' good lol. You can tell I groom him a LOT because he is black and he shines even in the middle of the night 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Best part of training. Great to get stress out and Capain loves it. He is still younge and still trys to "groom" me while I am grooming him.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a grooming addict. My mare, Spirit, loves it. She usually falls asleep. I just wish I could find another spot to keep clean on her. My barn mates think I'm weird 'cause I hand wash her gucci and her teats once a week. Some of the mares here have never had that part washed. 

I go over every inch of her and then some again!:lol:


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I forgot to add this! Bean will wrap her neck around me and rub my thigh or she will play with my shoelaces if she gets really bored


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm usually the last one to tack up and turn out my horse in my lessons because I spend so much time grooming. It relaxes me, and I LOVE when my horse gets joy out of it.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

A wet jelly mit and whitener shampoo= Hours of Relaxation for the horse and me!


----------



## CowboyGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I love to see how low i can make my horse's head go. Grooming makes him sleepy.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

For me it is a lot of work, because my horse is mostly white, and I have to give him a bath before every day that we take pictures, but I love it anyways! XD


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am a grooming fanatic, I have a need for well groomed horses but I hate the amount of time it takes doing such a picky job. I have to physically restrain myself from grooming too long when I am short on time to ride, which is pretty often.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm just like all of you guys, love love love to groom! It's a huge time suck for me...and I'm pretty sure the dirt on my horse just migrates onto me! My husband, though is definitely in the "can't I pay someone else to tack him?" club. I think that liking to spend that much close up, quality time with a horse shows that we truly enjoy them as patrners, not just as a tool to use and put away! When I first got Mick, he was not a fan of that much attention, but now he loves it.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it too, like all of you guys! ...

It is so soothing & relaxing to groom. My mare is also a fan!!

I'm also quite fantical about keeping my mare's grooming box & all of her brushes & grooming supplies clean!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I love to groom! Sometimes i just go to the barn to groom and spend time with my horses!


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I'm obsessed with grooming! And buying things for my grooming kit.  My horse thrives off attention, and falls right asleep when I start grooming. When I'm done he starts following me around like "hey, lady! I'm not done being brushed!"

I don't like giving baths though, because he's on turnout 24/7 and as soon as he gets back to the field, he drops down and rolls. Silly mustangs. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Meeeee!!! It only works if you have one or two horses, if you ride a lot of horses then it's not practical. 12 hours of grooming a day wouldn't leave you much time to ride! That's the one thing I hate about showing is that before and at the show because my horse is already spotless I do t get to groom her like I usually do.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I love grooming  I find it very relaxing and great time to bond with your horse. My biggest regret regarding grooming is that I can't do it more often! Lol

One of the girls who used to board at my barn used to make comments about how weird it was that so many of us would spend so much time grooming. We'd all just roll our eyes and turn our attention back to doing just that. :wink: 
Honestly, I found it kind of sad that she didn't seem to take pleasure in doing anything with her horse aside from riding.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

My boy falls asleep when I brush his face. Cutest thing ever.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love grooming because I get to find a horse's favorite spot and make them do funny faces; I love standing back to see how clean and shiny they look; I love how it sculps my arms lol (currying is hard work!) ... but I hate how my nostrils get full of their dust and then I need to blow it out all day afterwards. I've tried not breathing: it only partially works until I need to gasp for a breath of air.


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I love to groom, Im up to 4 horses now and its nothing for me to spend 2 hours out there working on them. Wish I had time for more baths, but alot of times they come in with burrs in their tails and manes, drives me crazy. My paint gelding has a tail I could just brush forever...he likes that too hes not too crazy about anything else, but he suffers thru it poor boy. years ago he kept rubbing a hunk out of his mane, and just when it would grow out he would do it again. So I decided to mohawk him...he was horrified by my taking all his mane...he never rubbed it off again, and everytime I come near him with sissors even just to trim hes get that look in his eye that says "dont do it again" LOL Hes pretty vain about his hair. something I can just sense since thats the only thing he tolerates being brushed. All my other horses could just stand there all night to be brushed, Molly, my recent addition, wasnt treated to well at some point so grooming has been our bonding/trusting time. Honestly I wouldnt want someone just riding me all time without giving me some attention other than riding. Shes starting to like the grooming a bit more now. Whoever did the number on her I could just smack..took me forever just to get her where I can touch her ears and head, she would throw her head up and get a wild eye look. Poor girl, now Im getting to where I can rub her all the time without the panic'd look. I got my two paints when they were 6 months so pretty much most of our time together was grooming...and it helped both of us get used to each other and me time to learn about horses. Its my break from the world, and thanks to smartphones I can just turn my pandora radio on and we all enjoy some music too


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

I love grooming! It's super relaxing for Rosie and I. It's great bonding time and since she's grayed to the point of being almost completely white, I take pride in having a clean, shiny horse. So many people comment on how white I get her! When I curry an itchy spot on her, she leans herself right into the currycomb and lets her lower lip hang. It's hilarious. She also has this gorgeous long, thick mane that's shoulder length, and a ground length tail that always comes out of the tail bag, gah >.< she's lucky I like grooming her!

I also love doing my BO a huge favour and grooming her horses for her. Most of them are out often so I clean up the ones that come in at night. It's a great chance to find their favourite spots to be groomed and such. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Since it's all I really can do with Char and Katie right now I've come to love grooming them.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Oh yes, I love grooming my girl. I can spend a good hour and a half easy but usually have to rush through and tack her up since there are others waiting for me to ride. She just loves it, stands still while I fuss all over her. She didn't like me messing with her eyes at first, but after just wiping her twice, now she sits patiently while I get the boogers out. She is such a good girl. I would love to do some of the other horses at the BO's but haven't asked yet if that's ok. I think they all should have someone fuss over them at least once in a while. After all, they do so much for us.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Grooming is therapy  I'm thrilled that my new girl has a gorgeous long mane, I've already had compliments on how smooth and silky I've gotten her.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Grooming has always been one of my most favorite parts of being with horses! From ponies to large horses, I am so addicted to grooming. I could spend all day doing it. When I was in lessons at my old barn I would only have about 15 minutes to quickly groom/tack up before my lesson would start, and I would just want to keep doing it! I would help groom the horses at the old barn just because they would really need it (especially the grey/white ones, which I loved grooming!) and would spend at least 45 mins-1 hr on some! Haha 

Now that I'll have my own horse pretty soon, I can't wait to start the obsessive grooming sessions again


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Love love love it! Bathes and brushings are my fav  I love to give Cowboy a nice pretty bath, which he doesn't really mind all that much, then pretty-fy his mane and tail till he is dry. Then he gets a thorough brushing, hoof picking, the works! I just love to see him glisten and shine! 

Oatsy and Diamond are fun too, especially Oatsy <3 He goes from looking sweaty and fluffed to Sleek and Copper! He's got the most stunning coat when it's all cleaned up, and he loves the attention!

Diamond doesn't like bathes, and doesn't like being brushed, so not quite as fun with her. Though for some odd reason she loves having her mane braided?  She's a Barbie, I swear.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

i like brushing them and braiding my horses mane. But after about 45 minutes he gets a little tired of it, he cocks a foot and closes his eyes and pretty much goes to sleep.needless to say he is a little lazy


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow after reading this i think my horses would want to go to most of you. She gets groomed before shows. Other then that i clean were the saddle goes before riding and a bath after, if needed.


----------



## SilverPanda (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not alone! I absolutely love it; I'm not sure the horse feels the same, but he's getting used to it. 

I'd love to give him a full on bath with shampoo and the whole works, but he's in the pasture 24/7 so it would last all of 30 seconds. :lol:


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

I get to groom my lesson horse before I ride and I cherish it. It's the best way for me to unwind and prepare to focus on the riding at hand, instead of everyday stresses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I love it almost as much as riding. It's therapeutic,for both of us.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Hahaha *holds up a sign* "Will Groom For Lessons"

I spend my entire days off at the barn just grooming. It really is a great bonding experience.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This afternoon I spent time grooming two horses and indulging then in some good scratching. I love to just hang out with them as it's shady and cooler than outside.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I absolutely love grooming my horses. I have one horse that absolutely loves it, and the other could really care less.


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

OOO me, I do!!! I actually work overnights and kinda snuck to the barn yesterday morning as soon as I got of shift to go brush my boy, out and then before I knew it I had my mom's boy out messing with him. I finally left there like an hour after I should have. Who needs sleep though when you can be with your horse, right?


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I think grroming is ALMOST my fasvorite part. It's funny, when I was young I pretty much scraped off the dirt and rode. I didn't have time to groom, and was just too impatient. Now it's almost as much fun as riding, and since my girl's only two, I guess that's a good thing!!!! Thanks goodness my horse thinks so too! Her lower lip gets longer and longer and she stands with her eyes closed for just about however long it takes.


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

I love grooming Freddie, I don't think he is so patient though lol. He will stand still and all, but he will toss his head and play with the lead rope and watch everything around him, never naughty, just needs to be doing something haha. My favorite part of grooming is when you're finished and your horse looks so clean and shiny... And you look like you just crawled out of the manure pile -.- Haha


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grooming is so fun! And relaxing too  but most of all i love grooming horses because it gives me a chance to interact and bond with them! They love you for it too hah


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

When I have lessons I'm an hr to half an hour earlier so I can my time and groom. At my old barn I would groom my face horse penny than wait till she showed up and she would say oh your ridding Gus so I would groom him to when I leased I loved that I got to groom however long I wanted I really dont like rushing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverPanda (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't wait until it's not 110° anymore so I can enjoy grooming again. Right now it's almost becoming a pain because it's so hot. At least when you ride in that heat there is airflow when you're moving. :lol: 

It's supposed to be in the 80's-90's next week...time to get out the blankets. hahaha!


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Grooming is a wonderful thing to do. And I think it's great that you enjoy it too and aren't acting as though the only thing you enjoy about horses is riding, nothing on the ground, nothing else. It's a characteristic of a true horseman or horsewoman to say something that you said, and I admire it. 

I've switched stables several times, and my grooming situations have changed from each stable to the next. For a while, grooming was very frustrating for me. I was such a beginner at it that I was discouraged picking up my horse's hooves to the point I would need to have someone help me. Now, grooming is so much easier. A little bit of brushing and all four hooves, down. Mane combing and my personal favorite, *bathing. *It deserves the bold because I find it so fun... it's my absolute favorite part of grooming! 

Yay!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

So true englishaqh!!! I LOVE bathing. After our lessons, since it's so hot out, we hose them off and I enjoy it!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

One crappy day at work cancelled out by one long bath for Ahab. 

When Ahab first came back from the Farm to be my horse, he was so far from anything I ever wanted... the difference between my dream horse (half the horses on Warmbloods-for-Sale.com) and the reality of Ahab was so great it actually hurt to look at him. But now I love the curve of his neck, the tangled look of his mane, and even his awful conformation has it's charms. And I LOVE brushing him! I am so proud of his gleaming black coat and his dapples. Grooming really does create bonding.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it, and so does my mare. It puts her in a good mood.
I can tell she enjoys it cause she grunts and wiggles and makes the funniest faces.
She has a really long and thick tail and I love seeing it nice and tidy
so I use Mane n' Tail Detangle and Shine
I rub it in super good, and then pick her tail.
I've done this for a few months and I've noticed less and less red/blonde from breakage in her black tail

I also really like leaning out her hooves, I'm super paranoid about thrush and rocks.

and her black points, I like to use a finishing brush to get them super clean and shiny
I trim her feathers and around her hooves.

Honestly, I don't think I have a favorite! I love grooming


----------



## sorrel gelding (Jul 9, 2012)

I love grooming so much! It really strengthens the bond between you and your horse  and its fun for you and the horse!


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

*My favorite thing!*

I LOVE grooming my old boy, and he loves it too.  I don't have to make him stay, he'll stay of his own free will for as long as I'll groom. I find it relaxing, and it gives me the chance to look him over very well. I usually groom for at least 30 minutes twice a day and he comes a runnin when he sees the brush.


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

i love grooming and spending QT time with my mare


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

I love grooming my horses. My mom's mare can care LESS where you brush or how you brush, she will fall asleep, she LOVES it! My gelding, he LOVES when the soft brush goes under his tummy, he will straighten out his neck and really wiggle his muzzle lol. My mare can care less, she rather be left alone, but doesn't mind a brushing.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I love grooming, so does Delilah. I'll sit there working on one side for so long I have to wake her up to get her to move over so I can get the other side in her stall. Then when I'm done I'll sit there and work on her mane and tail for an hour each. Then braid her mane(or rebraid depending) and she just puts her head down as far as the lead rope allows and relax. It helps that I'll normally lunge or work her before hand. 
Last year at fair I took her to and entered her in a few open classes If somebody was looking for me and couldn't find me in the Goat barn, show arena, or out in the round pen watching Delilah graze I was normally in the barn with her grooming her or playing with her mane(I spent days trying to find a way to braid it to minimize the damage from her having rubbed a big hunk of the middle out.


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

I love grooming soooo much, I could do it all day!


----------



## Destane (Jul 24, 2012)

Grooming is fun! I work with a pony. The owner of the pony tells me how grooming is a good way to bond with a horse. It's always a fun time. Since I can't ride the pony yet, our usual schedule is lunging>cleaning the corrals>grooming>feeding... It's such a great time. She loves to just sit there while being brushed, put some utter cream on, fly spray, mane n' tail, pick her hooves. Get her nice a gorgeous before she eats and I have to go home. I value every moment like that, and I hope everyone else does.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I love grooming. If I'm ever rushed through grooming before I ride it leaves me feeling a bit off. I like to have the chance to bond with the horse a bit before I ride. Sometimes when I'm bored and at the barn I'll just go through the stalls and groom as many horses as I can. I like making them clean 

I also recently have been pulling a lot of manes because all the horses had the summer off. I think I'm addicted. o.o
I could just pull manes all day. At least on the horses that stand still for it...


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

My family (on both sides) have been showing and grooming dogs for generations...my co-workers all say I am a little OCD when it comes to grooming. :wink: Apparently it isn't just dogs though because I love grooming horses too.


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

I enjoy it as well and mine seem to enjoy it,especially bath days..they go to sleep. It's relaxing and all part of having healthy beautiful horses.


----------



## Boots4ACowGirl (Apr 28, 2012)

Grooming for me is the best way to relax and talk to my horses. Kodah always looks at me, she has to sniff everything that touches her as if for approval first. Spirit gets a look on his face like 'oh yeah! right there, scratch right there!", he shifts his weight to the opposite side so I can get further over on the side I'm working on. I look them all over for cuts and scrapes, bot flies, treat hooves if they need it, give them supplements if they need it, give em a cool shower in the extreme heat. I wash the bottom of all four legs first spray those down so they're dry and ready for fly spray when we're done. Yep, Yep, we have a good time!


----------

